# 500 .lb hog



## frog1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's one we just mounted. He was one of the biggest that we have ever mounted. The siberian tiger is just for size reference. His neck measures 42 inches tight behind his ears.


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 30, 2011)

Those are some good lookin mounts there


----------



## bfriendly (May 1, 2011)

JessB90 said:


> Those are some good lookin mounts there



X2!!  BEASTS for sure...........where'd the Hog come from?


----------



## frog1 (May 1, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> X2!!  BEASTS for sure...........where'd the Hog come from?



I think it was macon county, not for sure.


----------



## blackbear (May 16, 2011)

Where did the tiger come from?


----------



## Supercracker (May 16, 2011)

blackbear said:


> Where did the tiger come from?



Mike Tyson


----------



## DeepweR (May 16, 2011)

blackbear said:


> Where did the tiger come from?



Troup county!


----------



## Hut2 (May 16, 2011)

Supercracker said:


> Mike Tyson



lol "NICE!"


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 16, 2011)

Supercracker said:


> Mike Tyson



Ain't no way. It has both of it's ears 

Nice mounts


----------



## JWT (May 16, 2011)

ain't that uncommen at all!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 16, 2011)

JWT said:


> ain't that uncommen at all!



 I think I could find a tree real fast with that thing around.


----------



## Brassman (May 16, 2011)

That was your family pet & you had it stuffed for sentimental reasons - right, JWT?


----------



## LanceColeman (May 17, 2011)

He said 42" tight behind his ears. To give you guys a people sized reference the one hanging in my avatar over my right shoulder was 48" back at the BASE around the shoulder area. Thatsa 319# hog, and I'm 5'9" 190#s.

Thats a BIG PIG!


----------



## frog1 (May 20, 2011)

blackbear said:


> Where did the tiger come from?



Florida.   Died in captivity. Cattyshackranch. A cat rescue facility.


----------

